# Satin Balls...



## Purley

I made them. Lucy needed to gain some weight. All the dogs absolutely loved them. I made a bunch and froze them and thawed a few at a time. I don't know if she gained any weight but she certainly didn't lose any.

I found the recipe on the Internet. I couldn't find Total cereal in Canada so I used some other whole wheat cereal.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Trillium who is a member here co-owns Betty-Jo and Jenny. They are both naturally quite lean and I wanted them to beef up a bit prior to breeding them. She made them satin balls and they LOVED them! And they did help put on a couple of pounds.


----------



## Aidan

I fostered a German Shepherd who was underweight. The vet wanted him to gain 20 lbs and he did so with Satin Balls. He also had a terrible case of mange and with treatment, a grain free diet and satin balls he got better very quickly and had a beautiful coat by the time he went to his new home!

Before


















After

















He had been eating Ol Roy and getting poor nutrition.. satin balls and a good diet put on weight quickly..just be careful and watch your dogs weight daily. it's easy for a dog to gain too much weight by eating satin balls.


----------



## robin

Perhaps one of the satin ball advocates could post a link to the recipe?


----------



## NOLA Standards

*Satin Balls*

Annie gets them when she travels. She's a finicky eater. They are also awesome for her hair and coat.

Here's how I make mine

10 lb hamburger
dozen eggs - crush in the shells, too
1 jar unsulfered molasses
box shredded wheat (many recipes call for total but I dont like the sugar)
small box oats
vitamins
1 c lard - I try for meat fat (I also add in omega 3 6 9 oil from capsules)
gelatin packet
1 pint heavy whipping cream
jar wheat germ


I mix it in a 5 gallon bucket - and roll it into balls and put them in the freezer. Once they are frozen enough to hold their shape I put them in ziplock freezer bags. 

Introduce them slowly, so you don't get upset stomach.

You can pop them in the microwave for 30 sec or set a couple out each morning for them.

The pups are also getting nibbles of them and they've kept weight on Ruby while she's been feeding the 13!!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles

Some Satin Balls all ready to go into the freezer:


----------



## WonderPup

How many do you feed in a day for keeping weight or putting weight on?


----------



## Aidan

For Tyson I fed him about 4-5 huge balls per day. I also added fish oil to two of the servings. After about one month he gained 20 lbs so I reduced it to one per day..

He was also taking a few meds for his skin condition and the satin balls were a great way to hide the pills.

There are a few variations of the recipe. You might be better off googling it and finding which one works for you as far as the ingredients go.

Also, don't try using a regular mixing bowl. All the ingredients will not fit! Use a large bucket or do half and then mix the other half.


----------



## Iris

*Didn't work for me*

Maybe my pup is too finicky, but she does not like Satin Balls much...
I made a huge batch and froze it but she will not touch the Satin balls unless I hide Freeze dried liver inside, then she will eat them to get her treat out.. any suggestions? My Spoo is underweight and I have tried practically everything!


----------



## georgiapeach

Here's another reciped that doesn't use lard (I'd be worried about the fat causing pancreatitis). The hamburger will already have a lot of fat in it. You could make them smaller (for smaller dogs), than the recipe suggests.

Satin Balls
•5 lbs raw hamburger (the cheapest kind)
•1/2 lg box Total Cereal
•1/2 lg box Oatmeal
•1/2 Jar wheat germ
•3/4 cup veg oil
•3/4 cup unsulfured molasses
•5 raw eggs AND shells
•5 envelopes unflavored gelatin
•pinch of salt
Mix all ingredients together like you would a meatloaf. Divided into 5 quart freezer bags (roll into balls approximately the size of a tennis ball) and freeze. Thaw as needed and feed raw.

**NOTE** This recipe is for dogs that are having trouble gaining or maintaining weight ONLY. Watch your dog closely as he will rapidly gain weight with these.


----------

